# Dont get it?!



## hibiscus (Jul 30, 2012)

When I first met my partner he use to to ask me to dress up. Which I did. Sex was on the stairs, on the sofa, kitchen table etc. It was three times a day.

He never did foreplay but I was happy enough so I never complained.

Within two months he changed. Only wants sex in the bedroom and just once a week. The last time I dressed up for him I felt stupid because he said he wasnt in the mood.

He says I am very sexy and I turn him on so why did he become so different suddenly? Boredom??


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't get it either.

So, did your H get the IC about his lack of drive? Have you two been having sex yet after you R?

I'm confused cause your posts went from no sex after R to this post which seems an attempt to put the no sex into a different light.

I think you need to provide more back ground details about what is currently going on in your marriage.


----------



## hibiscus (Jul 30, 2012)

Sorry about the confusion. This was the way my partner was before R. I am just trying to get more insight into the way his mind works. I have never known a man to be so sensitive like this

He is going for his second checkup this week which means that any medication will be given pending on his results. He hasnt been to IC as yet but I told him that he should go and he is willing to do so.

Since R we have not had sex as yet.


----------

